# ~MoonlightAbsol's Commission/Art Thread 3~



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 17, 2015)

Okay okay so I decided that I'll be having a total of 10 people on both the reserved list and the commissions list combined (so, like, five and five or whatever, just ten total), then commissions will be closed temporarily until I finish the current ones.

*If you would like me to use copics instead of pencils, please let me know*

PAYMENT:
I'm have enough IG bells for now, so TBT is preferred atm (I also can do art trades if you'd like)
----------------
COMMISSIONS LIST-

RESERVE LIST-
starlark 
------------------
Heeyy, to all three of you that remember me, hi! I'm back again! Sorry for disappearing into thin air a few months ago, but my life got pretty busy and I had zero time to do anything.

So now I'm back to take more commissions and post more of my stuff XD I probably won't be as active as I used to be, but I'll still be here! 

I don't have too much art to post here today because I'm too lazy to take pictures it's currently night and I don't have good lighting?I'm sure you get it? I will definitely post more in the future though!

But since everyone always seems to ask if I do commissions, yeah, I'll be taking them for a little while. As usual, you get to pick your price afterwards because if you're not happy with it or I take too long, you don't have to pay as much haha. ^_^''
-----------
New Art stuff


Spoiler: azukitan's thing I never posted














Spoiler: other






























-----------

Sorry the new art is so meh I'm too tired to go find better pictures lol


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 17, 2015)

OH OH OH OYOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO MY GOD IM SO EXCITED I LOVE YOUR ART HI WELCOME BACK I LOVE YOU!!! HI!!!! HI HIHIHIHIHIHIHI WOULD YOU MIND DRAWING FOR ME AGAIN I KNOW YOUVE DRANW FOR ME LIKE 8000 TIMES BUT I CANT GET ENOUGH...sobs..,,,
IVE BEEN THINKING ABOUT YOU TBH I MISSED U

i would love it if you drew bridgette and any of her boys some more TvT sobs ONLY IF U WANT TO THO OK I LOVE YOU http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 17, 2015)

reserve a spot for me please


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 17, 2015)

Hope it's alright to get my OC's plus their fandom Husbands in a piece :3? Otherwise just do my two OC's haha xD Any cute/loving pose or I can leave it up to you; if just my two OC's some friendly pose will do : ) Refs here:

Aerith Tanaka---



Spoiler: references











More here>[X]

Husband refs:



Spoiler: AERITH HUSBAND/OUTFIT



Kouji (her husband)-








His essentially entire outfit:




^Has the belt/outfit like here (art by Lilliee)





Spoiler: KOUJI BOOT/HAIR REF








His boots look like this 8D^ (not this outfit though)




The blue haired one^



------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kairi Amakura--



Spoiler: references












And hair/bangs like this please : )^ (art by muromame)





Outfit like this please^ (art by Ardrey)



More here>[X]

Husband Ref:



Spoiler: KAIRI HUSBAND








Has this necklace^





<He has longer hair tied with a blue thin ribbon and these earrings. orz 





^Essentially his entire outfit (has black boots)<3 (has hair like in this pic but half the length and this exact eye color) (art by spacejammies)


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 17, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> //cut


Whaa--you've been thinking about me!? Wow that makes me feel really happy  I'd love to draw Bridgette and her guys again, I just need to come up with some pose XD


Money Hunter said:


> reserve a spot for me please


Okay


Kairi-Kitten said:


> //cut


Yeah, this'll be fine! I'll try my best haha
----------------
Okay okay so commissions can get kinda weird for me; they can take anywhere from a day or so to a few weeks, so just sit tight ^_^


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 17, 2015)

Is There a  spot left if so i like to buy your drawing ,could you do a full body clour chibi drawing of my mayor


----------



## Kimber (Mar 17, 2015)

Is there a spot you could reserve for me? Can't post pics now cuz I'm at work but I want one so bad!!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 17, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> Is There a  spot left if so i like to buy your drawing ,could you do a full body clour chibi drawing of my mayor


Yeah, no prob


Kimber said:


> Is there a spot you could reserve for me? Can't post pics now cuz I'm at work but I want one so bad!!


Sure!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 17, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Whaa--you've been thinking about me!? Wow that makes me feel really happy  I'd love to draw Bridgette and her guys again, I just need to come up with some pose XD
> 
> Okay
> 
> ...



YEAH I HOPE THAT DIDNT SOUND CREEPY OMG I JUST LOOK THROUGH MY RECEIVED ART FOLDER A LOT AND I ALWAYS LOVED YOUR PICS SO MUCH <3333333 youre fantastic hfnggnn

and you  can always just draw her with one of them, no pressure to do all since i know its a lot omg 

smooches u~~~


----------



## SoraSmiles (Mar 17, 2015)

Your art is amazing  I love the one with the girl with green hair especially!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 17, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> YEAH I HOPE THAT DIDNT SOUND CREEPY OMG I JUST LOOK THROUGH MY RECEIVED ART FOLDER A LOT AND I ALWAYS LOVED YOUR PICS SO MUCH <3333333 youre fantastic hfnggnn
> 
> and you  can always just draw her with one of them, no pressure to do all since i know its a lot omg
> 
> smooches u~~~


It didn't sound creepy haha I'm happy someone remembered who I was since I was gone for like three-four months lol


SoraSmiles said:


> Your art is amazing  I love the one with the girl with green hair especially!


Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 17, 2015)

Are there any more spots still open?  Your art is fantastic! :3


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 17, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Are there any more spots still open?  Your art is fantastic! :3


Thanks! And yes, there are still more spots open ^_^ And even if there weren't you could still get put on the reserved list if you wanted hehe~

-------------

BTW I have this page open because all the art refs are here, so that's why my name'll always be down at the bottom saying I'm browsing the thread... and I don't feel like changing my settings XD

EDIT: Also if you'd like me to use copics instead of pencils let me know


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 17, 2015)

Yayayay. Okay, do you do gijinkas? If so, would you be able to draw either my ACNL town or my Pokemon team? Or if you do both I'll pay extra...but I definitely don't expect this hehe

ACNL Town: Lobo, Wolfgang, Chief, Kyle, Freya, Skye, Whitney, Fang, Lolly, and Merengue.

Pokemon Team: Vaporeon, Flareon, Jolteon, Umbreon, Espeon, Sylveon.

All of their names are links to pictures x3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 17, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Whaa--you've been thinking about me!? Wow that makes me feel really happy  I'd love to draw Bridgette and her guys again, I just need to come up with some pose XD
> 
> Okay
> 
> ...



Yay, thanks so much ;D I am certain you will do a fantastic job, they're all beautiful pics : O And yesyes! take your time : )


----------



## MayorGong (Mar 18, 2015)

May could I request my OCs?



Spoiler



OC1 with *this* tee, please.
OC2
more info about them *here*


as you preffer, separate or interacting ^^ Thank you so much!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 19, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Yayayay. Okay, do you do gijinkas? If so, would you be able to draw either my ACNL town or my Pokemon team? Or if you do both I'll pay extra...but I definitely don't expect this hehe


I've only come up with a gijinka myself once, but it seems like a fun personal challenge and yeah! I'll do it haha


MayorGong said:


> May could I request my OCs?
> 
> as you preffer, separate or interacting ^^ Thank you so much!


No problem ^_^


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 19, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I've only come up with a gijinka myself once, but it seems like a fun personal challenge and yeah! I'll do it haha
> 
> No problem ^_^



Yayyy! Thank you so much >w<


----------



## Kimber (Mar 19, 2015)

Finally got the refs if you do couples I'd like these two together :3 [x] [x]


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 19, 2015)

If I give you pictures of people irl will you do it?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 20, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Finally got the refs if you do couples I'd like these two together :3 [x] [x]


Sounds good 


Money Hunter said:


> If I give you pictures of people irl will you do it?


Ummm it depends on a few things; it would have to be in an anime style for one (I think that's a given based on this thread tho)… I can try if you'd like but I'm not quite sure on how it would turn out ^_^l|
----------
EDIT:

Shirohibiki's and momiji345's commissions are finished, they'll be posted tomorrow


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 20, 2015)

waIT HOW MUCH AM I PAYING YOU OMG IM SO EXCITED cries


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 20, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> waIT HOW MUCH AM I PAYING YOU OMG IM SO EXCITED cries


Whatever you want/can afford atm is fine ^-^


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 20, 2015)

I forgot to ask this when I requested! But, what kind of payment do you prefer? :3


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 20, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> I forgot to ask this when I requested! But, what kind of payment do you prefer? :3


Usually IG but if you need/want to pay with TBT that's fine


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 20, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Usually IG but if you need/want to pay with TBT that's fine



Uwah I can only do TBT 8'D let me know if that's a problem I am so low on IG baha xD


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 20, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Usually IG but if you need/want to pay with TBT that's fine



Okay! Thanks for letting me know :3


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 20, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Uwah I can only do TBT 8'D let me know if that's a problem I am so low on IG baha xD


It's fine don't worry, haha


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 20, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> It's fine don't worry, haha



Haha thanks : )


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 20, 2015)

I love your drawings! If you're still taking requests/reservations would you please draw my mayor? ^-^ 
I can pay with whatever amount of IGB you want! 




Thanks for you consideration! ^_^


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 20, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> I love your drawings! If you're still taking requests/reservations would you please draw my mayor? ^-^
> I can pay with whatever amount of IGB you want!


Okay! 
---------

Some commissions are up


Spoiler: momiji345













Spoiler: Shirohibiki










The colors are a little faded, for some reason, but other than that I think the photos came out okay


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 20, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Okay!
> ---------
> 
> Some commissions are up
> ...



I MADE SOME ABSOLUTELY RIDICULOUS NOISES OH MY GOD
oHHH HO HHHH MY GOD HHFGHFHGFFGH OH MY GOD,,,,,, OH MY GOD THO
cries into hands!!!!!
ITS SO ****ING CUTE NO
NO
NO LOOK AT HOW CUTE IT IS I CANT TAKE THIS OH MY GOD///////// I LOVE IT SO MUCH SCREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU HTANK YOU KLDFGFDDFGFDHGFHKGGNMFGBFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOK AT HOW ****ING CUTE NO IM GOING TO START CRYING THIS IS RIDICULOUS NGHFDKGFFHFHFHGFH THANK YOU OH MY GOD!!!!!! OH MY GOD IM SO EXCITED SOBS

NO IM STILL MAKING EXCITED NOISES I CANT TAKE IT LOOK AT HOW CUTE THIS **** IS OH MY HEART
GOODBYE WORLD IVE DIED THANK U


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 20, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> I MADE SOME ABSOLUTELY RIDICULOUS NOISES OH MY GOD
> oHHH HO HHHH MY GOD HHFGHFHGFFGH OH MY GOD,,,,,, OH MY GOD THO
> cries into hands!!!!!
> ITS SO ****ING CUTE NO
> ...


No prob~ I'm always happy to draw for you ^_^

(ps i finally started posting on da again and uploaded refs for one of my ocs--it was actually my first oc ever so design wise its meh--but check it out if you'd like)


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 21, 2015)

Bump for momiji in case they're around


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 21, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Thanks! And yes, there are still more spots open ^_^ And even if there weren't you could still get put on the reserved list if you wanted hehe~
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...



Hey! I was looking through the thread and saw this post, and I was wondering if you haven't started my commission yet, could you use copics instead of pencils? owo If you already started then that's fine!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 21, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Hey! I was looking through the thread and saw this post, and I was wondering if you haven't started my commission yet, could you use copics instead of pencils? owo If you already started then that's fine!


Sure I'll use them! I don't have very many so I'll probably have to use pencils for a few things, but the majority will be copics, if that's okay


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 21, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Sure I'll use them! I don't have very many so I'll probably have to use pencils for a few things, but the majority will be copics, if that's okay



That's perfectly fine! Thank you ^-^


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 21, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Okay!
> ---------





(Sorry for the late reply!) But thank youuuu!!! I can't wait to see it. ^-^


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 21, 2015)

I love it !!! I mean really   i just cry happy tears ;-)  i Will send you 100 BTB  !


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 22, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> I love it !!! I mean really   i just cry happy tears ;-)  i Will send you 100 BTB  !



my reaction whenever i get art tbh i just cry its gr10 isnt it


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 22, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Yayayay. Okay, do you do gijinkas? If so, would you be able to draw either my ACNL town or my Pokemon team?


I'm thinking of doing the Pok?mon gijinkas, but I was wondering... do you have a preference on what their genders are? The ACNL ones are easy because the villagers already have set genders but eeveelutions don't


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 22, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I'm thinking of doing the Pok?mon gijinkas, but I was wondering... do you have a preference on what their genders are? The ACNL ones are easy because the villagers already have set genders but eeveelutions don't



Well, on my team Jolteon, Flareon, and Umbreon are male while Sylveon, Espeon, and Vaporeon are female :3


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 22, 2015)

I have another commission done


Spoiler: Kairi-Kitten


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 22, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I have another commission done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kairi-Kitten



OMGGGG<3<3 *_* So awesome!!! Sending a lovely amount of TBT your way<3


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 22, 2015)

I couldn't get pics for a few days, I'll post them tomorrow, I've been on the reserve list for so long xD


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 23, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I couldn't get pics for a few days, I'll post them tomorrow, I've been on the reserve list for so long xD


You can stay on the reserve list as long as you want XD But okay sounds good ^_^


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

TRADE WID ME
*cries in corner*
I need your art.. *sniff*


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 23, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> TRADE WID ME
> *cries in corner*
> I need your art.. *sniff*


Okay!  I can do trades


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Okay!  I can do trades



for real?? you accept my crap drawings????


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 23, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> for real?? you accept my crap drawings????


Yes! Don't worry, your drawings are great~


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yes! Don't worry, your drawings are great~



oh..? you checked out my drawings?? I'm blessed
please leave what you want in my thread yo, and I'll let you know what I want when you're done with your commissions


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 23, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> oh..? you checked out my drawings?? I'm blessed
> please leave what you want in my thread yo, and I'll let you know what I want when you're done with your commissions


Okay~ I'm prob gonna request one or two of my OCs, but 1) I'm not done with their refs yet... I only have  two done out of a ton orz and 2) do you have a limit for the amount  of characters in a single picture?


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't know if you accept these refs, or if I'm supposed to first commission an anime version of these, and then commision you, and I've confused myself:



Spoiler: wheee!























Also, what's the price range of your art?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 23, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I don't know if you accept these refs, or if I'm supposed to first commission an anime version of these, and then commission you, and I've confused myself:
> 
> Also, what's the price range of your art?


Your refs are fine but since it's an ACNL character, do you want a chibi or normal anime style?

As for price range… I've always had the buyer choose 'cos I want them to pay whatever they think it's worth. If you don't really like the drawing or whatever, you don't have to pay much; or if you don't have much to pay with you don't have to pay a lot, etc. although if someone else ever asks me to pick a price when I commission them for something I might die because I'm not good at pricing art lol


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 23, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Your refs are fine but since it's an ACNL character, do you want a chibi or normal anime style?
> 
> As for price range… I've always had the buyer choose 'cos I want them to pay whatever they think it's worth. If you don't really like the drawing or whatever, you don't have to pay much; or if you don't have much to pay with you don't have to pay a lot, etc. although if someone else ever asks me to pick a price when I commission them for something I might die because I'm not good at pricing art lol



chibi c:
how much do you normally get paid?
500-600? Or more?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 23, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> chibi c:
> how much do you normally get paid?
> 500-600? Or more?


Around 500 is fine


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 23, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Around 500 is fine



Okay c:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Okay~ I'm prob gonna request one or two of my OCs, but 1) I'm not done with their refs yet... I only have  two done out of a ton orz and 2) do you have a limit for the amount  of characters in a single picture?



nahh man no limit whatsoever
you can request almost anything in whichever style using whichever tools traditional ofc..
please make sure you read the initial post


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 28, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> I love your drawings! If you're still taking requests/reservations would you please draw my mayor? ^-^


shoot i forgot to ask earlier... since it's an ac character do you want a chibi or not chibi?


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 28, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> shoot i forgot to ask earlier... since it's an ac character do you want a chibi or not chibi?



Not Chibi, if that's okay! ^-^


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 28, 2015)

Ooh, I'd like to commission art from you! ^-^ 
Reference : [x]
Please my OC Vrinda. How much TBT would that be? Copics preferred, btw. 

Thank you~


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 28, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Ooh, I'd like to commission art from you! ^-^
> Reference : [x]
> Please my OC Vrinda. How much TBT would that be? Copics preferred, btw.
> 
> Thank you~


You can pay however much TBT as you'd like ^_^ She's the one with the horn, right? I saw that you said you sometimes ask for versions without the horn, so which one would you like?
---------------
Another round of commissions are done! Yay! I apologize for the terribad lighting


Spoiler: MayorGong














Spoiler: Kimber













Spoiler: ReXyx3



I'm so sorry if the dress & colors are off, it was a bit difficult for me to see the design of the dress for some reason 









Spoiler: Money Hunter










--------------
Katiegurl's commission is still a WIP; the lineart should be done soon, but I actually ordered a new set of copics with more colors!! I'm going to wait until I get them to color the picture, the only thing is I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation yet and I have no clue when they'll come by :/ I'm probably going to wait for yours too MC4pros if that's okay ^_^l|


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2015)

those two please
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/umk6fqjx2bxkyoi/AABHD53UUVaKsCzGv9-jouqWa/Refs?dl=0

I like your art♥


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 28, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> those two please
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/umk6fqjx2bxkyoi/AABHD53UUVaKsCzGv9-jouqWa/Refs?dl=0
> 
> I like your art♥


Obligatory question time! Since they're AC characters, do you want a chibi or non chibi? (Also would you like me to PM personalities for my characters? for the art trade)


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you so much she looks awesomee!!! {｡^‿^｡}
How much IGB would you like as payment?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Obligatory question time! Since they're AC characters, do you want a chibi or non chibi? (Also would you like me to PM personalities for my characters? for the art trade)



non chibi♥
and yes please


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 28, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> You can pay however much TBT as you'd like ^_^ She's the one with the horn, right? I saw that you said you sometimes ask for versions without the horn, so which one would you like?
> ---------------
> Another round of commissions are done! Yay! I apologize for the terribad lighting
> 
> ...



Oh, ok! And I'd like a version with the horn, please. :3 I'm willing to wait! ^-^


----------



## MayorGong (Mar 28, 2015)

Omgomgomgomgomg I'd been thinking in something like this for a long time ; o ;  I LOVE IT! Thank you so much! Ill PM you back in a moment <3


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 28, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Thank you so much she looks awesomee!!! {｡^‿^｡}
> How much IGB would you like as payment?


Whatever you feel comfortable paying is fine


MayorGong said:


> Omgomgomgomgomg I'd been thinking in something like this for a long time ; o ;  I LOVE IT! Thank you so much! Ill PM you back in a moment <3


Yay! I'm glad you like it


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 28, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> You can pay however much TBT as you'd like ^_^ She's the one with the horn, right? I saw that you said you sometimes ask for versions without the horn, so which one would you like?
> ---------------
> Another round of commissions are done! Yay! I apologize for the terribad lighting
> 
> ...



Hehe thankfully I'm patient ;D I honestly don't mind waiting xD


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 29, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Thank you so much she looks awesomee!!! {｡^‿^｡}
> How much IGB would you like as payment?


Whatever you feel comfortable paying is fine ^_^ we need to set a time to meet up for the payment, so PM me please~


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 29, 2015)

Sorry! Just saw this! ^-^


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 29, 2015)

Change in payment notice thing~

I have enough IGB for now, so for the time being I prefer TBT as payment; if you still wanna pay with IGB instead you can ^_^


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi! Sorry but ur art is amazing ;; made me cry real tears o m g


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 29, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> Hi! Sorry but ur art is amazing ;; made me cry real tears o m g


Oh thank you so much ^_^ If you ever want something I'm always open for taking requests although there are a lot of other better artists on this site than me lol ps I do art trades as well


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh rly? Can we do a trade, then? ^^


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 29, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> Oh rly? Can we do a trade, then? ^^


Yeah, sure!

I'm still prob gonna request something from you and Panda regardless though


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 29, 2015)

Omg thank you! I've replied to you on the thread btw.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 29, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> Omg thank you! I've replied to you on the thread btw.


I saw ^_^ And no prob haha

You can take your time getting together the thing you want me to draw you, there's no rush


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 29, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Change in payment notice thing~
> 
> I have enough IGB for now, so for the time being I prefer TBT as payment; if you still wanna pay with IGB instead you can ^_^



Oh jeez xD Hopefully I can save up enough TBT by the time mine is done


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 29, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Oh jeez xD Hopefully I can save up enough TBT by the time mine is done


aaahh ah no it's okay you can still pay with IGB


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 30, 2015)

Okay so I'm back with some good news and some bad news 

Good news is I finished the refs for my gijinkas, if anyone is interested in seeing them (please don't critique them just yet; they're my first time designing gijikas and I spent forever on them and I'm mostly happy with how they came out) 

Bad news: I checked the shipping time for the copics and it says that they'll be here in 3 weeks at _minimum_. I know amazon is kinda weird with their shipping dates and sometimes things come earlier than they say... But I really don't want to have katiegurl's and MC's commissions on hold for most likely another month because that's not cool orz 

Please tell me what you two'd like me to do ^_^


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 31, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Okay so I'm back with some good news and some bad news
> 
> Good news is I finished the refs for my gijinkas, if anyone is interested in seeing them (please don't critique them just yet; they're my first time designing gijikas and I spent forever on them and I'm mostly happy with how they came out)
> 
> ...



Tbh, I don't mind waiting xD But, if you want to get them done, then by all means do whatever you'd like ^-^


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 31, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Tbh, I don't mind waiting xD But, if you want to get them done, then by all means do whatever you'd like ^-^


If you don't mind waiting then, I'd rather wait tbh XD I'll post the lineart when it's done 

What about you, MC? Do you want me to wait or color yours with the copics I have already + pencils?


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 31, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> If you don't mind waiting then, I'd rather wait tbh XD I'll post the lineart when it's done
> 
> What about you, MC? Do you want me to wait or color yours with the copics I have already + pencils?



I don't mind waiting! ^_^ If you prefer to finish quickly, then feel free to use pencils instead of Copics!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 1, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> I don't mind waiting! ^_^ If you prefer to finish quickly, then feel free to use pencils instead of Copics!


Oh, wow you don't mind waiting as well? You guys are so nice, geez. 

I think for now I'm just going to finish the lineart, and then I guess I'll wait around and see how long I can go without coloring them orz Maybe I'll make it until they come, maybe I won't. Who knows. 

Other than that, the rest of the commissions (I believe I only have static's rn because I haven't gotten a request from gracie yet) should be up either tomorrow or Thursday


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey guys.. sorry stuff wasn't up on Thursday, I got busy and didn't have time to post anything.

For news: I just got my wisdom teeth taken out today, so it's probably going to be a little while before I post art again. I only had one wisdom tooth, so thankfully it shouldn't be _too_ long, but it might be a few days

THanks for understanding


----------



## momiji345 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello Are you still taking customers ? I would love a full body chibi or my mayor ,I can pay btb ;-)


----------



## ardrey (Apr 7, 2015)

Hiii~ If your slots are still open, I'd love to get a drawing of my OC Camilla: x


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 7, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> Hello Are you still taking customers ? I would love a full body chibi or my mayor ,I can pay btb ;-)]


Yes, I'm still taking customers ^_^ And sure sounds fine!



ardrey said:


> Hiii~ If your slots are still open, I'd love to get a drawing of my OC Camilla: x


Okay sure! Do you want a chibi or not chibi? 

OH OH OH BUT THE REAL REASON I CAME HERE: *MY COPICS CAME TODAY YUSSSSSS* which means the two commissions I have on hold should be up tomorrow, or maybe later today? Depends when my dad gets back because of reasons.

So if you two would like me to use copics instead of pencils, please let me know


----------



## ardrey (Apr 7, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yes, I'm still taking customers ^_^ And sure sounds fine!
> 
> 
> Okay sure! Do you want a chibi or not chibi?
> ...



ho humm.. non chibi please, and i'd like copics  How much would that be?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 7, 2015)

ardrey said:


> ho humm.. non chibi please, and i'd like copics  How much would that be?


However much you feel comfortable paying is fine ^_^ People have been paying me around 500ish TBT lately, but you can pay whatever you want


----------



## ardrey (Apr 7, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> However much you feel comfortable paying is fine ^_^ People have been paying me around 500ish TBT lately, but you can pay whatever you want



okie dokie, would you prefer I pay now or after the picture is done?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 7, 2015)

ardrey said:


> okie dokie, would you prefer I pay now or after the picture is done?


Afterwards, please


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 8, 2015)

Okay I have everything else finished now, except for Gracie's art trade because we haven't started on that lol

1. Crappy lighting is crappy I'm so sorry ;-;
2. The colors on the copics might not be correct because I just got 72 of them and I'm still trying to work out what colors are which, and the crappy lighting doesn't make it look any better either?
I might take better pictures tomorrow if I remember


Spoiler: MC4pros













Spoiler: staticistic1114













Spoiler: katiegurl1223













Spoiler: ardrey













Spoiler: momiji345













Spoiler: BONUS drawing











The rest of the Eeveelution gijinkas can be viewed here!

That's all for now, I hope you all like the pictues


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 8, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Spoiler: katiegurl1223



OMG thank you thank you thank you! I'm freaking out right now because this is so perfect ;v; You said you would prefer tbt now, right?? Also, how much would you like?


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 8, 2015)

Those look really great yoo!! I'll have to put an order through :>
If only I could do my pixels again, I'd probably offer to trade but I'm on a silly Hiatus till my motives are into action again.


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 8, 2015)

Yay, thank you so much!! I love how my OC turned out! QAQ


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 8, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> OMG thank you thank you thank you! I'm freaking out right now because this is so perfect ;v; You said you would prefer tbt now, right?? Also, how much would you like?


Whatever you want is fine, I know you said earlier you'd prefer to pay with IGB though? You can still pay with that if you want. 



Hyogo said:


> Those look really great yoo!! I'll have to put an order through :>
> If only I could do my pixels again, I'd probably offer to trade but I'm on a silly Hiatus till my motives are into action again.


Oh, thanks! You can come and request something anytime, don't worry about it



MC4pros said:


> Yay, thank you so much!! I love how my OC turned out! QAQ


I'm glad you like it! Would you prefer to pay TBT or IGB? I'm preferring TBT right now but whatever you want is fine


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 8, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Whatever you want is fine, I know you said earlier you'd prefer to pay with IGB though? You can still pay with that if you want.
> 
> 
> Oh, thanks! You can come and request something anytime, don't worry about it
> ...



TBT, please! ^.^ How much should I pay?


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 8, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Whatever you want is fine, I know you said earlier you'd prefer to pay with IGB though? You can still pay with that if you want.
> 
> 
> Oh, thanks! You can come and request something anytime, don't worry about it
> ...



TBT would actually be better for me right now anyway, since I don't have time to drop bells haha. But, I'll send payment your way right now!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 8, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> TBT, please! ^.^ How much should I pay?


However much you want is fine! 


katiegurl1223 said:


> TBT would actually be better for me right now anyway, since I don't have time to drop bells haha. But, I'll send payment your way right now!


Okay sounds good


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 8, 2015)

I sent you some TBT. Hope it's enough! : )


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 8, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> I sent you some TBT. Hope it's enough! : )


Yup it's enough~ Thanks again  ^_^


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 8, 2015)

I'll have something posted up tomorrow then, typing on a phone sucks.


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 8, 2015)

hi! could i get a bust-up of my mayor and gijinka of whitney and rudy? like they'd all be together or something lol, refs for my mayor are [front] ​​[back] and here! if you need any refs for the villagers, let me know! thanks in advance~​


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 8, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> hi! could i get a bust-up of my mayor and gijinka of whitney and rudy? like they'd all be together or something lol, refs for my mayor are [front] ​​[back] and here! if you need any refs for the villagers, let me know! thanks in advance~​



Sure! Would you like me to use copics or pencils?​


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 8, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Sure! Would you like me to use copics or pencils?



copics please!


----------



## ardrey (Apr 8, 2015)

Ahhh~ I love itt!!! Thank youu c: Sending the TBT now


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 9, 2015)

I'd like if you could do Lucas from Earthbound 2/MOTHER 3 but with some alts to his color.



Spoiler: References











If possible, could you keep to Lucas' proportions and sizes? Including the small and simple eyes, nose, little to no neck and biggish head and such.


Spoiler: Examples of such








Image made by のむ on Pixiv




Image made by Finnian on TBT



How's 300-400 TBT for the finished piece? Or do you generally get more from people?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 9, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'd like if you could do Lucas from Earthbound 2/MOTHER 3 but with some alts to his color.
> If possible, could you keep to Lucas' proportions and sizes? Including the small and simple eyes, nose, little to no neck and biggish head and such.
> 
> How's 300-400 TBT for the finished piece? Or do you generally get more from people?



Yeah sure! I'll try my best. I've been asking this a lot lately but would you like me to use copics or pencils?

300-400 is fine


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 9, 2015)

Copic's if possible, please.

And I'll reserve 400 Bells for you then :>


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 13, 2015)

Hyogo's thing is done; I'll post it tomorrow


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 14, 2015)

Some major technical difficulties over here when I was trying to get this picture off my email but now it is here

I was extremely nervous about how this would turn out but it seems the Earthbound/Mother-ish style was easier to pull off than I thought (I'm not really good with chibi style characters) maybe I should draw in it more often


Spoiler: Hyogo











Also cheezyfries yours will be up sometime this week, I'm not sure when. Same with Gracie


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh dang, that came out ace! I did already pay you, right?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't think so, I don't have a notification for it


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 14, 2015)

Ah yeah, just checked, I'll send 400 over now.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 19, 2015)

Alright, I'm back with the final two commissions! I also brought some other stuff along, so I hope y'all enjoy~


Spoiler: cheezyfries













Spoiler: GracieGrace



I apologize if the dress isn't right; I used your drawing as a ref but used the QR for the colors? It doesn't seem right for some reason but I hope you like it anyways









Spoiler: Fanart!!



It's this IA song called Underdog Supremacy Doctrine. It's pretty cute, check it out if you'd like!








That's all for now!!

also I'm totally freaking out because I can't seem to PM/write on gracie's wall plus her avi is gone and I have no way to contact them and I'm worried they got suspended or something

Long story short, I'm taking art trades off my commissions list. I mean, with me being unable to contact gracie, staticistic never getting back to me, and that one a long time ago that had to get cancelled for personal reasons… They just haven't been working out. If you're really _that_ desperate and want an art trade, I'll consider making an exception.


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 19, 2015)

ah that's so cute, i love it so much! i'll send TBT now, i'm sorry if it isn't enough i'm trying to save up ;v;


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm certain that Gracie's been suspended if her username is a brown color, has no avatar, she might've turned off access to her VM's speaking of such.

Otherwise, lovely pieces you've been doing! Did you ever get the chance to upload a bigger version of my piece?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 19, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> ah that's so cute, i love it so much! i'll send TBT now, i'm sorry if it isn't enough i'm trying to save up ;v;


Yay! I'm glad you like it~ And don't worry, the TBT amount was fine!


Hyogo said:


> I'm certain that Gracie's been suspended if her username is a brown color, has no avatar, she might've turned off access to her VM's speaking of such.
> 
> Otherwise, lovely pieces you've been doing! Did you ever get the chance to upload a bigger version of my piece?


Aw dang then… I guess I'll just sit tight until she gets unsuspended?? I've never been suspended so idk how long these things last; as long as she's not gone for good I guess I'll wait

and no shoot, I'll go do that now

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just realized I uploaded your pic from my phone so give me a few I need to email it to my main computer


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 19, 2015)

Suspension can last from a few hours to like a month, shamefully.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 19, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Suspension can last from a few hours to like a month, shamefully.


Yeesh that's… kinda vague why. I guess it depends on what you did to get suspended -_-

Anyway your picture is fixed now


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 19, 2015)

Mhm, I got banned for 3 days for cheating during the Easter event, dunno what Gracie done to get herself banned but hopefully it isn't long.

And thank you for the fix! :>


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaack
your copics art is <3 so that's what I want kay



Spoiler












Also, there are a few things wrong with the ref:
-Her eye color is chocolate brown
-She doesn't have highlights
-Her belt is brown leather with a gold buckle

And her shoes are gold color flats.

I want an anime-style full body drawing (not chibi)

Thank you :3 Would 500 TBT be okay?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 19, 2015)

No prob Hyogo 

And yup, 500 TBT will be fine, Money Hunter~


----------



## Marisska (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi! Do you draw villagers? (animal appearance, not gingka)


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 19, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> No prob Hyogo
> 
> And yup, 500 TBT will be fine, Money Hunter~




Also, she's a pretty serious person if that helps c:


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 19, 2015)

Marisska said:


> Hi! Do you draw villagers? (animal appearance, not gingka)


Yeah! I don't do them too often, but sure I can~


Money Hunter said:


> Also, she's a pretty serious person if that helps c:


Okay, yes that helps. Thanks ^_^
At first I got super confused because I thought you were talking about Gracie or me or Hyogo Then I realized you were talking about the commission orz can't believe I did that…


----------



## Marisska (Apr 19, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yeah! I don't do them too often, but sure I can~
> 
> Okay, yes that helps. Thanks ^_^
> At first I got super confused because I thought you were talking about Gracie or me or Hyogo Then I realized you were talking about the commission orz can't believe I did that…



Awesome! I'd like to request a pic of Biskit the lazy dog villager, in a cute pose, maybe eating a piece of fruit or napping. Could it be coloured? Also, how much would it cost?


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 19, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yeah! I don't do them too often, but sure I can~
> 
> Okay, yes that helps. Thanks ^_^
> At first I got super confused because I thought you were talking about Gracie or me or Hyogo Then I realized you were talking about the commission orz can't believe I did that…



untangle your brain absol >.<

lol


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 19, 2015)

Marisska said:


> Awesome! I'd like to request a pic of Biskit the lazy dog villager, in a cute pose, maybe eating a piece of fruit or napping. Could it be coloured? Also, how much would it cost?


Yes, it can be colored~ For payment you can pay however much you want after it's done, I don't have set prices lol



Spoiler: ALSO I FORGOT TO UPLOAD THIS EARLIER AND I DON'T WANT TO POST IT TO IMGUR FIRST SO IT'S SUPER BIG BUT WHATEVER


----------



## Marisska (Apr 19, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yes, it can be colored~ For payment you can pay however much you want after it's done, I don't have set prices lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ALSO I FORGOT TO UPLOAD THIS EARLIER AND I DON'T WANT TO POST IT TO IMGUR FIRST SO IT'S SUPER BIG BUT WHATEVER



awesome, cannot wait to see it! XD


----------



## starlark (Apr 20, 2015)

HI CAN JU PUT ME ON THE WAITLIST PLS? ;u;


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 20, 2015)

starlark said:


> HI CAN JU PUT ME ON THE WAITLIST PLS? ;u;


Sure~


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (May 1, 2015)

Alright~ sorry these took so long, I've been really busy with school stuff


Spoiler: Marisska



Drawing animals isn't really my thing but I hope you like it anyways










Spoiler: Money Hunter













Spoiler: Other random things


























That's all for now~


----------



## Keitara (May 1, 2015)

ohh wow!
You're so talented!
And you can color so well! Keep up the great work! c:


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (May 1, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ohh wow!
> You're so talented!
> And you can color so well! Keep up the great work! c:


Thanks!


----------



## mugii (May 1, 2015)

hi moonlight!! I didn't see the art yet but I'm a poop and I can't draw rn ;; I'm sorry


----------



## Marisska (May 1, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Alright~ sorry these took so long, I've been really busy with school stuff
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Marisska
> ...



wow, cute cute cute! Thanks a bunch, it looks so good! I'll send you 350 btb, let me know if you'd like more!  Also, your other pics are so cool too, I specially like Ayano's theory of happiness!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (May 1, 2015)

teavii said:


> hi moonlight!! I didn't see the art yet but I'm a poop and I can't draw rn ;; I'm sorry


omg you're back hihihihi aahhhh~ and Don't worry about it


Marisska said:


> wow, cute cute cute! Thanks a bunch, it looks so good! I'll send you 350 btb, let me know if you'd like more!  Also, your other pics are so cool too, I specially like Ayano's theory of happiness!


Thanks so much! I'm happy to draw for ya anytime


----------



## Money Hunter (May 1, 2015)

Thank you so much it' lovely!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 9, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Spoiler: staticistic1114



this is making me cry
love it man♥♥
thank you so so so much!!!!!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (May 12, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> this is making me cry
> love it man♥♥
> thank you so so so much!!!!!


I didn't see this until now aaahh so sorry 

Glad you like it!


----------

